# Bell County Troubles!



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Been a rough start in Bell County, had deer hammering the feeders until right before bow season, then BOOM! No activity, I know acorns have not been scarce but dang, things have really shut down, corn is piling up. Is anyone else in central TX having this issue?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

C-Man87 said:


> Been a rough start in Bell County, had deer hammering the feeders until right before bow season, then BOOM! No activity, I know acorns have not been scarce but dang, things have really shut down, corn is piling up. Is anyone else in central TX having this issue?


Here on my place in East Texas it is like walking on marbles.
Bumper crop of White, Red, Pin and Live Oak acorns here.
Also bumper crop of Black Walnut, Hickory and Pecan.
I turned all my feeders to 2 sec throws. I am seeing a pile of deer
but my feeders and stands are in my hardwood bottom.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Same in west Texas acorns and pecans out the yin yang but the hogs are constant at the feeders so I'll just keep shooting till they stop.


----------

